# 

## sure

Planujemy wykonanie ogrodzenia (płotu) drewnianego. Będzie na podmurówce, jeszcze nie do końca postanowione, czym ją wykończymy. Zastanawiam się bardziej nad rodzajem drewna. Czy to jest tak, że jakieś gatunki bardziej się do tego celu nadają (raczej nie myślę o egzoytykach, ze względu na cenę). Czy wystarczy dowolne drewno dobrze zaimpregnować i będzie OK? I np. czym?

Jeśli macie sami ogrodzenia drewniane, możę napiszcie, jak się sprawuja w użytkowaniu?

----------


## retrofood

na sztachety najlepsza olcha.
zamiast żerdzi dałbym ceownik
sztachety strugane, impregnowane, przykręcane na śruby M5
wytrzyma nawet 50 lat

----------


## kaltam

Jeżeli chcesz zaimpregnować to tylko metodą ciśnieniową. Jeżeli chcesz pomalować to porządne lakierobejce (od razu 2 warstwy lakierobejcy).

----------


## sure

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Jeszcze napiszcie, które lakierobejce sa "porządne"?   :big grin:  

A na temat drewna, czy coś innego oprócz olchy ma sens na płocie? Tzn, jakies gatunki zbliżone parametrami (i ciekawe, jakie ta olcha ma zalety jako drewno, bo w postaci drzewa rosnącego ją chyba krytykują)?

----------


## wojtek50

Już nasi dziadkowie robili sztachety z olchy . Jest to najlepszy materiał na sztachety . Zabezpieczony co najmniej 3 warstwami każdego preparatu chroniącego będzie służył latami . U mnie taki płot stoi już 5 lat i wygląda  jak nowy . U sąsiada jest z sztachet nie zabezpieczonych , pokryty troche zielonym nalotem , ale stoi on od 30 lat i nic się nie dzieje .

----------


## sure

Dzięki. Zasugeruję wykonawcy taki wybór...   :smile: 

(a może masz jakieś fotki swojego płotu, albo już gdzies zamieszczałeś? Chetnie bym obejrzała)

----------


## barteks31

Podobno też jest dobry modrzew

----------


## gorgyus

to moje ogrodzenie zrobione samodzielnie z olchy i pomalowane bondexem foinish satyna
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]
[img][/img]

----------


## PaniG(dzi)

Witam.Tu masz info odnośnie jakie drewno stosują,na co mocować jak impregnować.

http://www.dobrebudowanie.pl/informa...okaz&tekst=433

Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## piotrulex

ciekawy temat. na wiosne tez to nas czeka   :big grin:

----------


## miol

Witam
Ja planuję kupić sztachety z modrzewia zamiast olchy, czy są jakieś minusy takiego rozwiązania, czy to obojętne czy będzie olcha czy modrzew.

----------

nie jest obojetne 
olcha zachowuje sie stabilnie 
modzrzew będzie kręciło i spęka

----------


## sure

> Witam.Tu masz info odnośnie jakie drewno stosują,na co mocować jak impregnować.
> 
> http://www.dobrebudowanie.pl/informa...okaz&tekst=433
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Dzięki, dużo informacji na tej stronce. Ale zabawne - nie wspominają wcale o drewnie olchowym na ogrodzenia, tylko "świerk, jodła, sosna, modrzew, dąb". O ile wiem, sosna jest dość miękka, ma sporo sęków...   :Confused:

----------


## sure

> to moje ogrodzenie zrobione samodzielnie z olchy i pomalowane bondexem foinish satyna


Dzięki za fotki  :smile: 

...a co to za kolor bondexu?

----------


## miol

> nie jest obojetne 
> olcha zachowuje sie stabilnie 
> modzrzew będzie kręciło i spęka


Obejrzałem sobie u sąsiadów ogrodzenia i sobie z nimi pogadałem i tak:
Jeden ma z olchy, mówi że drewno było sezonowane, osobiście jeździł po nie kilkaset kilometrów i ogólnie człowiek, który nie da sobie wcisnąć byle czego. Sztachety są trochę grubsze, chyba z 3cm ale jak się popatrzy z boku to widać że je pogieło porządnie, szczególnie pośrodku wybrzuszyło i na dole końcówki poodginało kilka centymetrów - jego opinia: olcha jest drzewem chwastem   :Lol:  
Zaraz obok jest płot z modrzewia, sztachetki cieńsze tak z 2cm, zamówione niedaleko, trochę narzekał że miały być wysuszone ale do końca nie były. Z bliska widać, że niektóre spękały (tak samo jak olchowe) ale nadal są proste, patrząc z boku nie widać większych odchyłek.
Jak się czyta opinie to jedni mówią, że olcha drudzy, że to jeden z gorszych materiałów.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/jakie-sztachety,t125522.htm
Głupi jestem   :cry:  
A może świerkowe ?
Albo dąb :
http://www.allegro.pl/item574964399_...a_allegro.html

----------


## bladyy78

Sztachety z olchy są najbardziej wytrzymałym materiałem, ze względów na to że drewno olchy jest odporne na wilgoć i lubo wodę, dlatego trudne warunki jakie panują na zewnątrz nie powodują że takie sztachetki się rozlecą. Drewno olchy można przechowywać w wodzie ponoć 100lat i woda mu nic nie zrobi. To że olcha jest traktowana jak drzewo chwast nie przekreśla jej jako dobry materiał.  Z tego drewna robiono łodzie i jachty,  jest bardzo dobrym materiałem na płoty. 

Ja zaś sztachetki mam z jakiegoś drewna iglastego dokładnie nawet nie wiem jakiego, bo kupiłem je nie pytając nawet jakie to drewno. W każdym razie nie pękają bo były suszone, pomalowałem  je drewnochronem  i trzymają się świetnie już 8 lat.

----------

> ...Jeden ma z olchy, mówi że drewno było sezonowane, osobiście jeździł po nie kilkaset kilometrów i ogólnie człowiek, który nie da sobie wcisnąć byle czego ...


to chyba o czymś swiadczy ...




> ... Zaraz obok jest płot z modrzewia, sztachetki cieńsze tak z 2cm ...


to moze pofatyguj  sie jeszcze raz i dopisz, czy  te modrzewiowe były strugane i dopytaj czym malowane ... ?  :Lol: 
(w odróznieniu od olchowych, które - jak sie domyslam- był prosto spod piły niczym nie zapuszczone ...  :Wink2:  )

----------


## miol

No dobra, olcha jest wytrzymałym materiałem ale czy nie jest bardziej podatna na skręcanie tak jak to zostało ujęte w tym poście :



> Sztachety olchowe rzeczywiście się wyginają podczas wysychania - maja jednak kilka zalet, np nie trzeba ich malować a i tak nie zgniją tak szybko, są dosyć wytrzymałe - po pomalowaniu niezniszczalne(pozornie). Często producenci sprzedający produkty z tego surowca używają tych argumentów aby zachęcić do kupna. Najczęściej takie postępowanie wynika z położenia geograficznego producenta i dostępności w głównej mierze tego surowca (olchy) w jego otoczeniu. 
> 
> Swego czasu specjalnie na prośbę naszego klienta (hurtownia) wyprodukowaliśmy partię sztachet z olchy, mimo iż ostrzegaliśmy że olcha jest kapryśna -ale wiadomo klient nasz pan  Towar był na hurtownię i poszedł do klienta, który po kilku miesiącach zgłosił reklamację - sztachety się gięły (mimo iż były sezonowane przez ok 3 miesięcy u nas i jakieś pół roku u naszego dostawcy surowca). Hurtownik po tej sprawie zarzucił sprzedawania olchy i wrócił do świerka.


Czy to tylko marketing.

----------

> ... Czy to tylko marketing.


inaczej skreca modrzew /on sie jakby okręca wokół własnej osi/ i pęka 
a inaczej gnie olche /w pałąk - takie popularne powiedzenie/
to czuje sie juz przy cieciu /sciska piłe/
wiec od  solidności pana który tnie z deski na listwy i segreguje zalezy jak czesc takich "podejrzanych" listew trafi do dalszej obróbki 
inna sprawa ze nigdy nie wyeliminuje sie wszystkich i jakas czesc powinna byc wyeliminowa po sezonowaniu
natomiast powiedzeni ze olcha jest jak chwast - jest prawdziwe 
tzn. tego drzewa sie nie sadzi a rośnie z samosiejek i stanowi marny surowiec zarówno konstrukcyjny jak i opałowy 
nie ma tez walorów ozdobnych jako drewno meblowe 
tak wiec wartośc takiego drewna powinna byc niska, a w związku z tym zakupienie  zapasu sztachet /powiedzmy o 1/4 wiecej/ i ich wymiana /gdyby częśc mimo wszystko pogieło/ nie powinno stanowic problemu

tak mysle ...

----------


## naLeśnik

> ........
> natomiast powiedzeni ze olcha jest jak chwast - jest prawdziwe 
> tzn. tego drzewa sie nie sadzi a rośnie z samosiejek i stanowi marny surowiec zarówno konstrukcyjny jak i opałowy 
> nie ma tez walorów ozdobnych jako drewno meblowe ...


nieprawda!!!  :wink: 

oczywiście olcha nie jest chwastem, jest sadzona w Lasach Państwowych na odpowiednich dla siebie siedliskach.
W naszym Nadleśnictwie sklejka olchowa i tartak sprzedaje się bez większych problemów (warunek musi być bez fałszywej twardzieli) a masarnie ciągle pytają o opał na wędzenie wyrobów  :wink:

----------


## rafałek

*brzoza* kręcić się może każda sztacheta, bardziej iglasta (sosna).

Za olchą może przemawiać cena - jednak ta nie zawsze ma odzwierciedlenie w produkcie finalnym - tu jakoś dziwnie wszystko się zrównuje   :Roll:

----------


## pentacom

Witam,

Jestem producentem sztachet ogrodzeniowych - produkujemy je od blisko 15 lat. W tym czasie przeszliśmy przez wszystkie rodzaje drewna: sosna, modrzew, olcha, świerk, jodła - i stwierdzam na podstawie DOŚWIADCZENIA a nie opowieści dziwnej treści, że najlepszym pod wieloma względami na sztachety jest drewno świerkowe - ale odpowiednio wysezonowane i wysuszone.

W obecnej chwili nie produkujemy z niczego innego poza świerkiem - dlaczego?? Bo jako sprzedający nie mamy i nie chcemy mieć telefonów i narzekań w stylu -" sztachety mi pokrzywiło", "pękają co mam teraz robić" itd

Ale powtarzam, drzewo to nie wszystko, trzeba też wiedzieć jak się nim zająć i jak go przygotować przed obróbką i później w trakcie układania płotu. Bo nawet sztachety ze świerka czy jakiegokolwiek innego drzewa bez odpowiedniego obejścia z drzewem będą pękały i krzywiły się na płocie - NAJWAŻNIEJSZE JEST DOSTATECZNIE DŁUGIE I ODPOWIEDNIE  SEZONOWANIE i później pomalowanie/zabezpieczenie sztachety.

Ktoś napisał że olcha może leżeć w wodzie 100lat - sztachety zazwyczaj się maluje i montuje na płocie a nie przetrzymuje bez zabezpieczeń w wodzie - zgadzam się że olcha w wodzie nie gnije - ALE PRZY PŁOCIE NIE O TO CHODZI!

Poniżej wypowiedzi specjalistów odnośnie olchy i linki do oryginałów wypowiedzi żeby mnie nikt nie oskarżał o marketing:

_"Niestety drewno Olchy jest słabym jakościowo gatunkiem, podatnym na biodegradację. Charakteryzuje go bardzo duża chłonność wilgoci z powietrza oraz wody, co w przypadku próby wydostania się ich na zewnątrz, może powodować odspajanie się powłoki."_  link: http://www.altax.pl/baza-porad/151-d...ot-z-olchy#dal

_"Olcha to drewno kiepskiej jakości. Jest mało wytrzymała i podatna na zarażenie biologiczne. Świerk to wybór dużo lepszy i to jego proponuję wybrać."_  link: http://www.muratordom.pl/eksperci_bu...11693,25-0.htm


a to napisałem w innym poście na tym forum i PODTRZYMUJE:

_"Sztachety olchowe rzeczywiście się wyginają podczas wysychania - maja jednak kilka zalet, np nie trzeba ich malować a i tak nie zgniją tak szybko, są dosyć wytrzymałe - po pomalowaniu niezniszczalne(pozornie). Często producenci sprzedający produkty z tego surowca używają tych argumentów aby zachęcić do kupna. Najczęściej takie postępowanie wynika z położenia geograficznego producenta i dostępności w głównej mierze tego surowca (olchy) w jego otoczeniu.

Swego czasu specjalnie na prośbę naszego klienta (hurtownia) wyprodukowaliśmy partię sztachet z olchy, mimo iż ostrzegaliśmy że olcha jest kapryśna -ale wiadomo klient nasz pan Towar był na hurtownię i poszedł do klienta, który po kilku miesiącach zgłosił reklamację - sztachety się gięły (mimo iż były sezonowane przez ok 3 miesięcy u nas i jakieś pół roku u naszego dostawcy surowca). Hurtownik po tej sprawie zarzucił sprzedawania olchy i wrócił do świerka.


Proszę pamiętać, jakość ma swoją cenę. Wielu jest producentów, którzy sprzedają sztachety suszone na szybko przez tydzień może nawet krócej. Tak wysuszone drzewo jakiekolwiek by nie było, będzie zachowywać się uciążliwie, nie wspomnę o jego wyglądzie po obróbce (niedoszlifowane krawędzie i lico sztachety - po zamalowaniu koszmar). Wielu producentów tak robi, ponieważ sezonowanie drzewa np przez 3 miesiące jest niesamowicie kosztowne, trzeba ciągle utrzymywać bufor suchego towaru a to kosztuje. Więc lepiej kupić surowiec na zamówienie, kilka dni obsuszyć, przerobić i do klienta.

Najlepsze jakościowo sztachety produkowane są z drzewa sezonowanego przez co najmniej kilka miesięcy. Żadne suszenie nawet w suszarniach nie da takiego efektu jak dobrze wyleżane na wolnym powietrzu deski. Warto o tym pamiętać jeśli che się mieć ładny długotrwały płot."_


Mam nadzieje, że to niektórym z Was pomoże w dokonywaniu odpowiednich wyborów.

PS
Osobiście mam płot ze świerku - ma już około 6 lat - sztachety są jak nowe i proste jak struna, brak jakichkolwiek oznak gnicia! I nie zapowiada się żebym musiał go w przeciągu najbliższych przynajmniej 10 lat wymieniać.

----------


## piotrulex

niebawem robimy drewniana balustrade na tarasie. pionowe belki i z 3 poprzeczne deski. prosta klimatyczna kostrukcja. wybor padl na olche/olszyne. podobno dobrze przesuszona itd. na takich niewielkich odcinkach ma zachowac swoj ksztalt. jak tartak sie spisze to niebawem sztachety na frntowy plot tez pewnie olchowe zamowimy. bedzie jakims drewnochronem majstrowane i na to cos jeszcze

Czym to najlepiej zabezpieczyc?

----------


## zOOr

> niebawem robimy drewniana balustrade na tarasie. pionowe belki i z 3 poprzeczne deski.
> <...>
> Czym to najlepiej zabezpieczyc?


Podbijam. Może ktos ma doświadczenie z bejcami i innymi zabezpieczeniami do drewna. Jaki producent najlepszy?

----------


## maslak

Ja u siebie zrezygnowałem z bejcy na rzecz oleju do drewna - na początku trzeba co roku zaimpregnowac olejem ale u mnnie to nie stanowi problemu ogrodzenie 25mb maluję ok 3-4 godzin i to wszystko wada tego rozwiązania - mały wybór w kolorach oleju - ja mam Beckersa to dostępne są tylko zielony, bezbarwny i brązowy który w rzeczyistości wpada w pomarańczowo-brązowy. Dechy mam sosonowe lub świerkowe nie wiem dokładnie- pierwszą zimę przeżyły bez szwanku w tym roku latem pomalowałem olejem i zobaczymy jak będzie po kolejnej zimie. W drugim domu brame też mam z sosny/świerku i pomalowałem lakierobejcą sadolina 1 warstwa rozcieńczona by głębiej wpijała i na to jeszcze 2 nierozcieńczone - brama po 2 zimach jest ok. Ogrodzenie olejem pierwszy raz malowałem podobnie.

----------


## bogus33

witam!

a my wykonaliśmy sztachety z desek szalunkowych "32" topola. jako, że u nas nie będzie to budowa nowego płotu a odnowienie istniejącego (wymiana żerdzi i sztachet) postanowiliśmy nie ciąć desek po szalunkach na opał tylko oszlifować i pomalować drewnochronem w kolorze podbitki. niestety, z braku czasu jeszcze nie zamontowane...   :Evil:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Marek-B

Malowałem u klienta , sztachety świerkowe ...impregnatem DULUX-a.
Dwa razy malowanko , miało być trzy , ale zbrakło czasu . Już ponad dwa lata tak wiszą i jakby wczoraj były malowane.

----------


## zakreconyPiter

Mamy do ogrodzenia około 90 mb.

wybór padł na sosnę, już prawie pół roku lezy na dworku i się sezonuje.

Za wyborem przemówiła cena  :smile: 


za 1 sztachtę 3 cm grubośc i , 1,5 mb wysokości i 8,5 cm szer wyszło mi cos około 1,2 zł . Oczywiście sam musze je jeszcze przygotować, ostrugać i oheblować ale cena jest adekwatna i przemawiajaca za wyborem.

Słupki zamonotowałem stalowe co dwa metry i zastanawiam sie jakie dać wypełnienie pomiedzy nimi ? Profil zamkniety czy ceownik i jakie wymiary ???

Jesli by ktos podpowiedział to byłbym wdzięczny . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lamia6806

Mam sztachety olchowe, zamontowane w czerwcy, pomalowane chyba lakierobejcą (Śnieżka ? ) i po ostatnich obfitych opadach zzieleniały troche na dole i u góry, lakierobejca straciła kolor. Wyglądają beznadziejnie.
Czy problemem jest rodzaj drewna, czy też zabezpieczenie powierzchni ?
Co polecacie do malowania sztachet ?

----------


## wojtek50

Malowałem sztachety olchowe DREWNOCHRONEM machoń  3x .Przymocowałem jesienią ubiegłego roku , a wyglądają jak nowe . 
To nie wina rodzaju drewna tylko zabezpieczenia .

----------


## wojtek50

Do ZakrenconyPiter
Najlepiej przyspawać profil zamknięty 3x2 i zamocować śrubą zamkową .
Popatrz na post mocowanie sztachet . To może Ci się przydać. [/quote]

----------


## lamia6806

To co teraz należy zrobić ? Zedrzeć papierem ściernym starą powłokę i pomalować ze trzy razy nowym środkiem zabezpieczającym ? Czy można to robic zimą, czy czekać do wiosny ?

----------


## Altaries

najlepsze sztachety wykonane sa z twardego drewna, moze to niekiedy bolesne ze wzgledu na cene ale prawdziwe

za swoje sztachety debowe 2.5x8cm (srednio 1.10m dlugosci) 2x malowane lazura 3v3 placilem 5zl za sztuke. czy to duzo? okaze sie za rok. sztachety beda mocowane do zamknietych ocynkowanych profili 3x4cm

a propos ochrony drewnianych elementow na zewnatrz - uwazam, ze produkty 3v3 sa rewelacyjne, ze wzgledu na efekt koncowy jak i cene. w marketach mozna dostac preparaty z gwarancja na 4 lub 8 lat...

----------


## Altaries

> To co teraz należy zrobić ? Zedrzeć papierem ściernym starą powłokę i pomalować ze trzy razy nowym środkiem zabezpieczającym ? Czy można to robic zimą, czy czekać do wiosny ?


przetrzyj lekko papierem i pomaluj dwukrotnie lazurem (lakierobejca), tylko nie sniezka. raczej zaczekaj do wiosny lub jesli pogoda pozwoli, dzialaj teraz

----------


## kgolebiowski

Mam sztachety olchowe montowane 12 lat temu.Po 5 latach musiałem je od nowa pomalować Drewnochronem.Teraz ponownie wypadałoby je pomalować,są w doskonałym stanie.Myślę że wytrzymają kolejnych 20 lat.Jeśli chodzi o drewno to najważniejsze jest aby było wysezonowane,suche a nie gatunek drewna.W nowym domu będę również robił płot ze sztachet olchowych.

----------


## mk CocaYna

A co powiecie o sztachetach z jodły? Mam możliwość takie właśnie zakupić, ale nie wiem czy jodła nadaje się na sztachety?

----------

